# Removing old decals??



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck removing old decals without damaging the paint? Would love to replace them. 
Thanks in advance. Ronn


----------



## bairdco (Feb 28, 2010)

WD40 works good at removing sticker scum, and shouldn't do anything to the factory paint. 

if the sticker's intact, heat it up with a hair dryer and peel it off.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hair dryer......*

Worked well for me on my Varsity. Use some goo gone to remove any remaining adhesive.

Pat


----------



## Santee (Jan 2, 2011)

That "Goo Gone" works wonders!


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 7, 2011)

How about removing water slide decals?  Anbody have an experience with lighter fluid?  I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## eclecticantiquesllc (Jan 7, 2011)

*victor safty*

Hello. i have a victor safty i would like to sell..... its in Great shape


----------



## eclecticantiquesllc (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello. i have a victor safty i would like to sell..... its in Great shape


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 7, 2011)

I've taken some off with acetone- it mostly just took the ink off of the film, but a scotchbrite pad or even rubbing compound will take them off quickly, especially if they are in bad shape.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 8, 2011)

If you're really careful nothing and I mean nothing removes sticker gunk better then nail polish remover. Best to try in an inconspicuos area first to test what your paints reaction will be.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 21, 2011)

OldRider said:


> If you're really careful nothing and I mean nothing removes sticker gunk better then nail polish remover. Best to try in an inconspicuos area first to test what your paints reaction will be.




FYI - Most typical nail polish remover is actually Acetone - unless it is some kind of Eco friendly style --


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a fancy fact to know


----------



## hclhcl (Jul 5, 2011)

hope all of you have a nice day!
Coach Outlet
coach outlet stores
Coach Outlet is becoming more and more popular


----------



## whizzer52 (Jul 10, 2011)

*removing old water slide decals?*

This has worked for me several times with no paint damage.   Just start at a corner and use your thumbnail and scrap it off dry.  It should just flake off.  When your done, wet sand the area with 1500 grit sandpaper, rub out with rubbing compound.  Re-apply new decal and polish/wax over the decal after it has dried - generally overnight.

Whizzer52


----------



## bikemad (Sep 15, 2011)

I have seen this before on aplications that are delicate. what you do is put some peanut butter on the remaining adheasive, let sit for a while and hit it with a blowdryer. reapeat this process and it should come off after a couple times. the oil in that is a good solvent and low enough in acid that it will not damage the paint. i havent tried this personaly but i have heard a couple people say it works. good luck!

steve
http://www.intrepidequipment.com
intrepid handcycle and recumbent specialist


----------

